# Bessacarr E695 - all comments invited



## Mikemoss

About to swap our sturdy low-mileage 2001 CI Riviera 181 for a high mileage 1998 Bessacarr E695 - and hand over £3000 into the bargain. I know it sounds crazy, but we can't live with the layout in the CI while the Bessacarr is the bee's knees for us in terms of layout.

Having had two equally leaky, but ultimately lovable, Swift-group caravans in the past I'm not sure I totally relish a return to Swift's patchy build quality, but would welcome any experiences - good or bad - that others have had either with this particular model, or Bessies of around that age in general.


----------



## eddied

*Bessacarr*

 
Hi Mikemoss,
Until earlier this year I had a Bessacarr E645, 2001 reg.
It was a really good layout for a couple, and more than adequate for 2 adults and two children. The best features were the domestic space feature of the kitchen, and the spacious rear bathroon/dressing room/shower. Had no trouble at all with the Fiat Ducato i.d. 2.8 motor, nor with the habitation, except for a small water leak at one stage from the shower piping.
In fact the wife has never forgiven me for changing it. Why did I change it? Because I needed a LHD Continental spec van that I can register here in Italy, and that's the only reason.
Hope you enjoy it. If I could find a LHD Continental spec. Bessacarr would change back again.
saluti, eddied


----------



## Steptoe

Hi Mike,

Having owned a Highwayman with countless seams in the roof, I was very picky over the next purchase.

The Bessacarr 625 had the ideal layout but the clincher was the roof; two mouldings, the overcab section & the rest with only one join between them. Whats more the roof moulding is made like a lid that fits over the sides and rear panels; no seams, joins, or screws! (Also strong enough to walk on). 

As your prospective purchase is a 600 series I guess it will be made in the same way and a leaky roof will not be a problem. ( Just check that the previous owners havn't fitted a myriad of accessories and drilled lots of holes in that lovely moulding )


----------



## Mikemoss

Many thanks to you both for making me feel much easier about swapping a younger, low-mileage MH for an older much higher mileage one. First impressions are great - the Bessie seems well screwed together and everything works just as it should do. Ride is more supple and comfortable than the Riviera, and far fewer rattles - which came as a surprise as CI certainly build good, solid machines.

It's in the layout stakes that Bessie wins absolutely hands down. Cooking and eating up front, lounging and sleeping in the fabulous rear lounge with that central chest of drawers with fold-over table that we loved so much in our caravanning days. If there's a letdown it's in the washroom, which is a tad smaller but perfectly usable.

In short I've got a bad case of 'new toy euphoria' and the best bit is that Mrs M (who hated the Riviera) shares my enthusiasm 100 per cent!


----------



## Steptoe

Glad you are pleased with the new aquisition!

You mentioned the smallish washroom; just out of curiousity does your washbasin unit have a completely un-necessary wheel arch moulding just where you want to put your feet? In my van Swift saved a few shillings by using a rear washroom unit in the centre position and I mutter about it every time I pay a visit :evil:


----------



## Mikemoss

Hi Steptoe, yes indeed the hump is there all right but in my case it really does seem to contain the wheel. Guess they use the same moulding across a whole range of vehicles, just as fridges often seem to have a space for a wheel where no wheel exists.

Despite its diminutive size, we're getting used to the washroom - just wish we had a separate shower but there again it's all down to compromise at the end of the day.


----------

